
Tracking Pollen with Quantum Dots - jonbaer
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.1.20191120a/full/
======
chkaloon
10% of pollen making it to another flower of the same species to do its job
actually seems like quite a lot. I would have expected a lot less, actually.

